# Cosplaying while fursuiting?



## pixthor (Jul 13, 2009)

OK, so I was wondering. Are there any of you that cosplay while fursuiting to an anime convention? For example. Wearing a fur suit while putting a costume on over the fur suit. Does anyone here do that? I'm bored out of my mind right now. So that's why I asked.


----------



## Shaard (Jul 13, 2009)

first of all not only would it be insanely hard, but really impractical.

secondly, I have no idea what some people would think of it.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 13, 2009)

It has been done.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 13, 2009)

The pyro is always being cosplayed by a spy, which in turn is being cosplayed by a fox.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 13, 2009)

Shaard said:


> *first of all not only would it be insanely hard*, but really impractical.
> 
> secondly, I have no idea what some people would think of it.



How would it be hard? 

Why impractical?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 13, 2009)

Sometimes people will draw inspiration from anime or video game characters when they suit up. I don't know if that exactly fits as "Cos-playing".

I know when I was planning out the clothes for my Lung costume I drew inspiration from the clothing design Kuja wears from FF9. When in costume I tried to adapt some of his mannerisms because it seemed a appropriate mix for a eastern dragon.

I'm re-doing some parts of my costume and I hope to commission another clothing set, but this time the inspiration from Albedo from Xenosaga and Albel Nox from Star Ocean til the End of Time.

Namely I want to recreate something like Albedo's Cloak/cape, and a shorter version of Abel's Sarong...of course the colors will be different but still.

I do remember seeing at least one person trying to cosplay over their costume at AC but for the life of me I don't remember what it was from. I met the person in the Headless Lounge and he asked if I was Cos-playing because of my clothes.

EDIT: The prospect of doing something similar to Albedo's cape sort of excites me. His cape at first glance looks like it is attempting to emulate angel wings until later on down the road if you do a good study it looks more like a moth's wings. Or at least that is my interpretation.

When he wears it they sort of look like wings the way it moves about. For a dragon that does not have wings, it's kind of interesting, the idea of having a cape that emulates actual wings.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 13, 2009)

Sounds funny a little. BUt it can be done. YOu could put on a shirt or something in a fursuit


----------



## pixthor (Jul 13, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Sounds funny a little. BUt it can be done. YOu could put on a shirt or something in a fursuit


No, I mean wearing the costume on top of the fur suit. Like people wear clothes on top of their fur suits.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jul 13, 2009)

I've seen pictures of a Red XIII in a Shinra soldier's outfit. And I think I've seen a Kyubbi with Naruto's clothes.

From what I've seen normally it's cosplay accessories added to the fursuit to make it fit into an Anime con.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 13, 2009)

DragonFoxDemon said:


> I've seen pictures of a Red XIII in a Shinra soldier's outfit. And I think I've seen a Kyubbi with Naruto's clothes.
> 
> From what I've seen normally it's cosplay accessories added to the fursuit to make it fit into an Anime con.



Haha...that must have been interesting to see the Red XIII in a Shinra outfit...


----------



## pixthor (Jul 13, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Haha...that must have been interesting to see the Red XIII in a Shinra outfit...


Yeah. Must have been. I can never see myself in a fur suit. I'm WAY TOOO shy. I would literally die. If I had to go out in public with one on.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 13, 2009)

pixthor said:


> Yeah. Must have been. I can never see myself in a fur suit. I'm WAY TOOO shy. I would literally die. If I had to go out in public with one on.



i usually hate being the center of attention and i hate kids and i hate crowds of people...
but put me in a fursuit and i love all 3 and i completely loose my shyness.
the fact that people cannot see my face and thus cannot see my emotions and the fact they are judging the costume and not me as a person just tottally gives me convidence, hence why at anime cons i do not cosplay human chracters, i go as totoro or ryo-oki


----------



## pixthor (Jul 13, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> i usually hate being the center of attention and i hate kids and i hate crowds of people...
> but put me in a fursuit and i love all 3 and i completely loose my shyness.
> the fact that people cannot see my face and thus cannot see my emotions and the fact they are judging the costume and not me as a person just tottally gives me convidence, hence why at anime cons i do not cosplay human chracters, i go as totoro or ryo-oki



Oh, well why in the world do you hate kids? lol I hate crowds and being the center of attention too.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 14, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I know when I was planning out the clothes for my Lung costume I drew inspiration from the clothing design Kuja wears from FF9. When in costume I tried to adapt some of his mannerisms because it seemed a appropriate mix for a eastern dragon.
> 
> I'm re-doing some parts of my costume and I hope to commission another clothing set, but this time the inspiration from Albedo from Xenosaga and Albel Nox from Star Ocean til the End of Time.
> 
> When he wears it they sort of look like wings the way it moves about. For a dragon that does not have wings, it's kind of interesting, the idea of having a cape that emulates actual wings.



I thought your outfit reminded me of something! Kuja kicks _major_ tail. And the cape idea is really neat, like you said- a cool concept for an eastern dragon. By the way, Eastern> all other dragons.



DragonFoxDemon said:


> I've seen pictures of a Red XIII in a Shinra soldier's outfit. And I think I've seen a Kyubbi with Naruto's clothes.



Now those are cool ideas! Haha, I like the 'Red one especially. Wasn't there a part in the game where that happened?


Now I kind of want to dress up my partial for a day when I go to ACen next year =3


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 14, 2009)

pixthor said:


> Oh, well why in the world do you hate kids? lol I hate crowds and being the center of attention too.



screamy meme irritating little buggars, 90% of the time i cannot stand them, rarely i will come accross some cute and well behaved ones.
plus i have a niece with severe ADHD and has a total lack of control who lives next door T__T oh good gawd 10 minutes with her drives me up the wall and sadly that effected how i am around kids in general


----------



## Shino (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmm, I can't imagine that wearing anything on top of a fullsuit looks that great, as the fur would cause the clothing to bunch and not fit right. Well, if you're suit's long-furred like mine, anyways.

Personally, when I first got my fursuit, I was curious and bored, so I tried on one of my DS9/Voy Star Trek unifoms. Did _not_ look good. At all. And now, the thing's covered in blue and white hair. Can't get the damn stuff off of whatever semi-shiny fabric they used to make the damn thing. (And no, it's not spandex.)

And yeah, I understand the thing about kids. Most of the time when I'm fursuiting, they behave themselves and are really quite cute, but the ones about pre-teen age can be royal douchebags. One group I ran into at the fireworks were so bad, their parents had to come over and deal with them. (I swear, if they try to pull my tail or my jaw off again, I'm going to beat them with it.) Still, I had a lot of fun.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 14, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> I thought your outfit reminded me of something! Kuja kicks _major_ tail. And the cape idea is really neat, like you said- a cool concept for an eastern dragon. By the way, Eastern> all other dragons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Several people did a double take at AC because I think many of them recognized it but you know...for many it's been a long time since they sat and played a PS1 game so it's not easy to recall the direct inspiration.

I agree that eastern dragons > all others. They have something the others don't. It's gracefulness and elegance...almost as though they are more cultured and less barbaric. Then again the eastern dragon has so many human attributes already built in that is rundentant to even try to make it anthro. It already is anthropomorphic by default...so much more than the westies.

Also yes there was a part where Cloud and his team had to dress up in uniform to infiltrate and board a ship...and poor Nanaki (also known as Red XIII) had to put on a human outfit...but I thought it was a sailor's outfit...or maybe I am wrong. Either way he was tottering about on screen funny trying to walk like a human.

So when a person brought up a Red XIII suit with shirna clothes that is why I said that sounds funny...because the image that pops in my head is from that part in the game.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 14, 2009)

If it were me, I'd just get the head, tail, and paws and put those on after the costume. Hypothetically of course.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 14, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I agree that eastern dragons > all others. They have something the others don't. It's gracefulness and elegance...almost as though they are more cultured and less barbaric. Then again the eastern dragon has so many human attributes already built in that is rundentant to even try to make it anthro. It already is anthropomorphic by default...so much more than the westies.
> 
> Also yes there was a part where Cloud and his team had to dress up in uniform to infiltrate and board a ship...and poor Nanaki (also known as Red XIII) had to put on a human outfit...but I thought it was a sailor's outfit...or maybe I am wrong. Either way he was tottering about on screen funny trying to walk like a human.




Ohhh, yeah it probably was. It's been two years since I last played, so I don't remember the details. Haha, now I'd like to see the Shinra cosplaying NanakiXD

Mhm, very well put on the topic of eaterns. It's true about the anthroness of them, I never realized it though. I do love the Western/European style, but there's something about the elegance and mystery that comes with the Eastern.  
.....Plus I've had a crush on one for like four years now so haha >///<


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Jul 15, 2009)

i did that with my team fortress 2 costume.. and i plan to wear my costumr of caim from drakengard with my partials too. >.> id still do it with a fullsuit though, i would just need slightly bigger clothing for the cosplay


----------



## pixthor (Jul 15, 2009)

DrakonicKnight said:


> i did that with my team fortress 2 costume.. and i plan to wear my costumr of caim from drakengard with my partials too. >.> id still do it with a fullsuit though, i would just need slightly bigger clothing for the cosplay



Nice.


----------

